# rc.conf syntax error



## Anonymous (May 26, 2010)

If I screw something up in rc.conf how can I fix it? since I screwed it up the whole filesystem mounts as read-only.


----------



## phoenix (May 26, 2010)

Search the forums.  This comes up at least once a month, if not more.    "rc.conf" "single-user mode" and "read-only" should narrow it down.


----------



## Anonymous (May 26, 2010)

Found this: http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en/books/faq/admin.html#RCCONF-READONLY


----------



## SirDice (May 26, 2010)

```
fsck -y
mount -u /
mount -a -t ufs
swapon -a
```
Now you can edit /etc/rc.conf.


----------



## thelonebard (Feb 24, 2021)

SirDice said:


> ```
> fsck -y mount -u / mount -a -t ufs swapon -a
> ```
> Now you can edit /etc/rc.conf.



I created an account just to tell you, "You're a Hero SirDice!"

Thank you


----------

